# Opinion on the new 5AC lineup vs. old 5AC lineup



## jms_gears1 (Sep 13, 2010)

So as most of you know there has been a new addition to the Five Awesome cubers channel (for those of you who, somehow, are clueless Esquimalt1 replaced Morten who replaced LTBK)

The lineup of the new members has changed significantly, with now only two of the original members remaining (and really does thrawst count?). What are your thoughts on the new lineup in respect to the old lineup? (or in general I guess)


p.s. Waffo approve?


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 13, 2010)

Stop changing members and start making videos that I want to watch >:|


----------



## Chapuunka (Sep 13, 2010)

I say that regardless of who's doing it, they should give us what they promised... If they couldn't do that, they shouldn't have told us they could.

But what they do put out is generally good.


----------



## Zyrb (Sep 13, 2010)

I really liked LTBK so I was upset when he left, and I also liked Pi. hopefully the new members will be as good


----------



## Owen (Sep 13, 2010)

I would have liked Morten, if he took off his hat while making videos. It's impolite somehow.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Sep 13, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> Stop changing members and start making videos that I want to watch >:|



Exactly. All I ever hear is:

1.) Sorry I didn't make a video and
2.) New member!


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 13, 2010)

The new line up, in my opinion, is a big step up. I think that more and more replacements would give people a wide array of solving styles to be studied. Newer members are showing techniques that some people don't even know because they were stuck on Youtube Cubing Celebrities that originally made up 5AC. Some of their techniques felt insufficient and lacking. And the material they showed, really got old really quickly. To be honest, the content value for some of the older members were just poor. The quality of the videos and the editing were nice but I felt extremely unsatisfied by the content. 

I really have no interest in 5AC. Despite bringing people into the cubing community, I feel like they promote some kind of laziness and ignorance towards cubing, mainly to people who are just starting out who just get too inspired by 5AC that they rely hand and foot for them to make a video tutorial on something as simple like applying 4LLL algs on 2x2. I feel like that they also promote the mentality that "_X_ is fast because he/she uses _Y_. If I use _Y_ I can be just like _X_." This applies to methods, cubes, color schemes, etc. That kind of attitude is why I really have lost faith in a majority of cubers. Cubing used to be a sport of exploration, which it still is. But to cubers whose only concern is to be fast, I feel like they will lose interest rather quickly and the old 5AC just adds into that by actually tending to them hand and foot. 

tl;dr - I don't like 5AC that much.



Spoiler



My opinions. I don't mean to start a flamewar although some light discussion would be nice


----------



## jms_gears1 (Sep 13, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> The new line up, in my opinion, is a big step up. I think that more and more replacements would give people a wide array of solving styles to be studied. Newer members are showing techniques that some people don't even know because they were stuck on Youtube Cubing Celebrities that originally made up 5AC. Some of their techniques felt insufficient and lacking. And the material they showed, really got old really quickly. To be honest, the content value for some of the older members were just poor. The quality of the videos and the editing were nice but I felt extremely unsatisfied by the content.
> 
> I really have no interest in 5AC. Despite bringing people into the cubing community, I feel like they promote some kind of laziness and ignorance towards cubing, mainly to people who are just starting out who just get too inspired by 5AC that they rely hand and foot for them to make a video tutorial on something as simple like applying 4LLL algs on 2x2. I feel like that they also promote the mentality that "_X_ is fast because he/she uses _Y_. If I use _Y_ I can be just like _X_." This applies to methods, cubes, color schemes, etc. That kind of attitude is why I really have lost faith in a majority of cubers. Cubing used to be a sport of exploration, which it still is. But to cubers whose only concern is to be fast, I feel like they will lose interest rather quickly and the old 5AC just adds into that by actually tending to them hand and foot.
> 
> ...



Thank you waffo :3 this is the kind of answer i was looking for.

My opinion is the new lineup is ok. First there are some good cubers, some very good cubers actually. The one qualm I have with the lineup is that they are all Fridrich users. Dont get me wrong I believe that all methods are equal and that it depends on the cuber. However I would like to see some variation in the methods the members use. Obviously I would like to see a Roux solver, but also a Petrus solver as well, and even a ZZ solver.

The other issue is the content or lack thereof. Not only has there not been very many videos (I understand some are very busy etc.) and what little videos there are, there has been even less videos of substantial content.

Just my two cents.


----------



## blakedacuber (Sep 13, 2010)

emm i think the content was decent but not exellent.like kirjava said just make videos.also i agree with kirjava with the point that they should show a variety of solving styles/ethods rather than all of them using the same method and another thing i think they should do is get cubers who solve different puzzzles(meaning they all dont love 3x3 speeed so a variety of puzzles to be used is what im trying to say sorrry if i failed at explaining that XD


----------



## teller (Sep 13, 2010)

They don't have a monopoly. Another band of merry men could step up and fill the void...

HMM...


----------



## jms_gears1 (Sep 13, 2010)

blakedacuber said:


> emm i think the content was decent but not exellent.like kirjava said just make videos.also i agree with *kirjava* with the point that they should show a variety of solving styles/ethods rather than all of them using the same method and another thing i think they should do is get cubers who solve different puzzzles(meaning they all dont love 3x3 speeed so a variety of puzzles to be used is what im trying to say sorrry if i failed at explaining that XD


did you mean Waffo and Gears? Or did i miss something kir posted?

As for a variety of puzzles, Not all of them specialize in 3x3 speed.
Rowe is a beast at 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, and BLD (maybe more that I forgot)


----------



## blakedacuber (Sep 13, 2010)

jms_gears1 said:


> blakedacuber said:
> 
> 
> > emm i think the content was decent but not exellent.like kirjava said just make videos.also i agree with *kirjava* with the point that they should show a variety of solving styles/ethods rather than all of them using the same method and another thing i think they should do is get cubers who solve different puzzzles(meaning they all dont love 3x3 speeed so a variety of puzzles to be used is what im trying to say sorrry if i failed at explaining that XD
> ...



oh yeah woops sorry my bad


----------



## Samania (Sep 13, 2010)

I don't care about the people, just the videos that they make. If its something interesting, I'll watch it. If not, I just stick to watching collegehumor.


----------



## anthonyc53 (Sep 13, 2010)

What happened to Morten


----------



## Chapuunka (Sep 13, 2010)

anthonyc53 said:


> What happened to Morten


RANDOM TEXT


Morten said:


> Morten quit from what I've heard.


----------



## ChrisBird (Sep 14, 2010)

Waffle: I agree 100%. Which is why you are writing that letter for me 

Everyone discussing new members: New members aren't added for the "ohh ahh" aspect of it, but because the members they replaced either quit, or weren't making videos. So if someone isn't making videos very often and don't plan to, they will be replaced. As we have seen with Lance, Pi, and now Morten.

I would love to have people who use other methods, but since Fridrich is easily the most popular method, it is hard to find people who are both willing to take on the task AND who use a different method. Larger number of possible people (users of fridrich) means larger percentage of people who may be willing to take on the task.

In short, if a ZZ, Roux, ZB, BLD, Sandwich, columns etc user was willing to do the task, I'd be willing to consider.

As you well know, making video's once a week isn't easy. You have to find content people want to watch/listen to AND be sure that you know it yourself (many people, including myself, have had the false notion at one point or another that they could teach something they didn't fully understand) So coming up with something to say/do every week isn't easy. 

PLUS, we have to deal with a **** ton of crap from the lazy cubers/watchers who are impatient/think we HAVE to make videos every week.

Directed at all the people who think "we need to do what we promised" please recall that we said, from the very beginning, that we would _do our best_ to do that. _no guarantees_.

As for why fewer videos have been posted, with the end of summer and the start of school, people get very very busy, getting back into the normal rhythm of things and back on schedule. I cannot easily change from summer to school schedule easily, and I doubt I am a rarity in that regard.

And finally, thinking that something will be perfect when it first starts is a little much to expect. Many times people have wanted to do something, and have been forced to step back and take a look over things before changing and growing with who they are and how they plan on achieving their goal.


*tl;dr* the 5AC isn't perfect, please don't expect us to be. New members are not for the looks, but trying to find candidates who can step up to the task and do it well, which explains the member changes.

Why we are even having this kind of discussion _again_ is beyond me.

~Chris


----------



## jms_gears1 (Sep 14, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> Waffle: I agree 100%. Which is why you are writing that letter for me
> 
> Everyone discussing new members: New members aren't added for the "ohh ahh" aspect of it, but because the members they replaced either quit, or weren't making videos. So if someone isn't making videos very often and don't plan to, they will be replaced. As we have seen with Lance, Pi, and now Morten.


While this is true, this does not negate the fact that the lineups are different and thus a viable discussion has been created. I dont want to discuss WHY the new ones were added just what peoples opinions are on the new lineup vs. the old lineup.


> I would love to have people who use other methods, but since Fridrich is easily the most popular method, it is hard to find people who are both willing to take on the task AND who use a different method. Larger number of possible people (users of fridrich) means larger percentage of people who may be willing to take on the task.
> 
> In short, if a ZZ, Roux, ZB, BLD, Sandwich, columns etc user was willing to do the task, I'd be willing to consider.


coughwaffoxPcough
I understand that Fridrich has the most users and thus the larger portion of candidates comes from that. And I understand that its harder to find another method user willing/capable of doing it. Just saying that it would be cool if someone could.



> As you well know, making video's once a week isn't easy. You have to find content people want to watch/listen to AND be sure that you know it yourself (many people, including myself, have had the false notion at one point or another that they could teach something they didn't fully understand) So coming up with something to say/do every week isn't easy.
> 
> PLUS, we have to deal with a **** ton of crap from the lazy cubers/watchers who are impatient/think we HAVE to make videos every week.


Im not to concerned about the quantity of the videos so much as the quality of some of them. I think that there are some pretty 'off-topic' videos that the viewers could do without.



> As for why fewer videos have been posted, with the end of summer and the start of school, people get very very busy, getting back into the normal rhythm of things and back on schedule. I cannot easily change from summer to school schedule easily, and I doubt I am a rarity in that regard.


Read previous quote reply. Here I just want to add that i feel your pain. School is a pain in the butt.. and eats up a lot of time.



> And finally, thinking that something will be perfect when it first starts is a little much to expect. Many times people have wanted to do something, and have been forced to step back and take a look over things before changing and growing with who they are and how they plan on achieving their goal.


Did someone say they expected them to be perfect? (no not being an ass im just confused why you said this)



> Why we are even having this kind of discussion _again_ is beyond me.
> 
> ~Chris


I started this thread because a majority of the lineup that actually makes videos has changed and so why not talk about it?

As for 5AC discussion threads (maybe we can consolidate it to just this one, and change the title?) 
Wouldnt you (chris) like to hear what people think about the channel and its content?


----------



## ChrisBird (Sep 14, 2010)

jms_gears1 said:


> ChrisBird said:
> 
> 
> > Why we are even having this kind of discussion _again_ is beyond me.
> ...



Quote tree destruction.

That post wasn't directed at you, but at a bunch of people who have posted things in this thread. Different parts pertain to different people's posts in this thread.

I do want to hear peoples thoughts, I welcome it and take what people say seriously. But you can only hear the same thing so many times before you want to say "yeah, I get it, I'm working on it, chillax"

Yea, I used to word chillax, :fp to myself.

~Chris


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 14, 2010)

lol. I'd hate being a member of 5AC.
1) I'm lazy
2) I'm too lazy to deal with "But X uses Y"
3) I'm too lazy to make videos. I make like...1 every month...
4) I'm too lazy to come up with reasons. 

Hence I'm too lazy to be willing to try


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 14, 2010)

You really should stop the whole "sorry I didn't make a video last week" thing though. 

You shouldn't have to apologise for that and I shouldn't have to hear it.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Sep 14, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> jms_gears1 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisBird said:
> ...


haha I actually didnt take that directed at me. I started to reply to just one post and ended up doing them all.

@waffo. Be unlazy D:<

and I agree with kirjava, if youre gonig to apologize thats fine, but please dont make a whole video about it.


----------



## ChrisBird (Sep 14, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> You really should stop the whole "sorry I didn't make a video last week" thing though.
> 
> You shouldn't have to apologise for that and I shouldn't have to hear it.



I agree with this, like, 100%.

~Chris


----------



## blakedacuber (Sep 14, 2010)

making videos should be a hobby if you're doing it not something u have to do


----------



## dabmasta (Sep 14, 2010)

I used to love 5AC. But now its just meh. I understand that sometimes videos can't be made, but to be honest, the only person who is pumping out consistent (sort of) good quality videos is Chris Bird. Its a shame that it wasn't what it used to be, but I can accept it.


----------



## riffz (Sep 14, 2010)

I agree with Kirjava. Just make a video when you have something interesting to say. Apologies are a waste of time and by now I'm pretty sure no one honestly expects to see 5 new videos each week.


----------



## oprah62 (Sep 14, 2010)

I hope everyone realizes the reason Morten and Lance withdrew is because of trolls.


----------



## ChrisBird (Sep 14, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> I hope everyone realizes the reason Morten and Lance withdrew is because of trolls.



I hope you realize Lance quit because he wasn't interested anymore.


----------



## oprah62 (Sep 14, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> oprah62 said:
> 
> 
> > I hope everyone realizes the reason Morten and Lance withdrew is because of trolls.
> ...



Okay I'm sick of arguing with you. I tried to add to the thread and you just have to correct me again. He said he hated going online only to see ignorant comments, so I am partially correct.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 14, 2010)

You can't tell me to be not lazy. It only makes me more lazy.


----------



## Ranzha (Sep 14, 2010)

The 5AC was, is, and will continue to be a great concept.
It's the execution which has been flawed.
Granted, there were no guarantees, but it got to the point of considering that you guys just didn't care anymore (not that you'd place the 5AC channel as a priority, either).
Personally, replacing Pi was well worth it--he wasn't really interested anymore. Same with LTBK. They have since then moved on. Personally, I don't think Morten was bad. I was really looking forward to him making more videos. It's the trolls of YouTube who said "Make interesting videos," but I think his videos were plenty interesting. Plenty entertaining. Somewhat lacking in editing and prettiness, but entertaining. The trolls were looking for more than talking about life or "lame editing," as I saw quite a few times.
They wanted the pretty stuff, not a life dump. And it wasn't a life dump.

The reason I continue to watch is because I think that even with all the **** the 5AC goes through, it'll still be worth it to know that through thick and thin, a collab channel will prevail.
When the channel first came out, I left a comment on the channel saying something along the lines of "Managing a collaborative channel will take a lot of work, and I hope you guys do successfully!" (I remember this because I tried to be first, but I ended up being 3rd.) So far, I've predicted right--you guys couldn't quite manage making a video once a week, and that's okay. Seeing you guys making efforts to bring in new people to keep the channel alive is a great step forward.

anyway, grats Ibrahim! =D


----------



## IamWEB (Sep 14, 2010)

While I don't have much interest in 5AC, and therefore realize that others may have stronger opinions toward than I do, but it seems that some people are more dependent on these videos than they should be. It's as if they're bringing something *brand new* to the table, when really what's being discussed has been spoken of or posted in one way or another before. There's resources all over the place that could help, but having 5AC puts an entertaining approach and new view on things... still people need to be willing to search for themselves and not put so much pressure on these guys.

I wish videos would be posted more, but I'm not gonna chastise anyone for a lack of videos. I can also head to the wiki, forums, badmephisto, or *Anthony's site* in the mean time.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 14, 2010)

its too bad that waffo is sleeping in anfony's bed and not web


----------



## IamWEB (Sep 14, 2010)

Yeah but Anthony's not sleeping in Anthony's bed, so waffo can Enjoy Yourself fine by me.
*WEB


----------



## Joker (Sep 14, 2010)

I did not know Morten got either kicked out or quit already...(why?)
But 5AC is not as awesome as they were before, now they miss a lot of days, and just keep adding/replacing members.
I might unsub if I feel there is no need to stay subscribed.


----------



## ChrisBird (Sep 14, 2010)

Joker said:


> I did not know Morten got either kicked out or quit already...(why?)
> But 5AC is not as awesome as they were before, now they miss a lot of days, and just keep adding/replacing members.
> I might unsub if I feel there is no need to stay subscribed.



He quit of his own will because idiots on youtube pretty much trolled him out of being interested. He really wanted to do it but couldn't take the crap from the viewers.


----------



## IamWEB (Sep 14, 2010)

*WEB weeps for Morten's struggles. *


----------



## BigGreen (Sep 14, 2010)

SSoHPKC should be in 5ac


----------



## Joker (Sep 14, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> Joker said:
> 
> 
> > I did not know Morten got either kicked out or quit already...(why?)
> ...



Oh. I completely see why he quit, people were expecting way too much out of him even though he was only starting out.


----------



## Thompson (Sep 14, 2010)

I really miss pi


----------



## Edward (Sep 14, 2010)

"Ehh, yeah, sorry guys I couldn't make a video, blah"

Why not just take the time you took to make that, and make an actual video 

Just a thought...


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Sep 14, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> Joker said:
> 
> 
> > I did not know Morten got either kicked out or quit already...(why?)
> ...



Too bad. I thought Morten would be an "awesome cuber" and just needed time to make some good videos.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Sep 14, 2010)

Zyrb said:


> I really liked LTBK so I was upset when he left, and I also liked Pi. hopefully the new members will be as good


Pi was awesome. He was like the mood of the show.


Owen said:


> I would have liked Morten, if he took off his hat while making videos. It's impolite somehow.


Pestvic wears a hat sometimes too. What if they vLog the outdoors? Is that lazy?


waffle=ijm said:


> You can't tell me to be not lazy. It only makes me more lazy.


This is wear I would pull an anime reference.


ChrisBird said:


> Joker said:
> 
> 
> > I did not know Morten got either kicked out or quit already...(why?)
> ...



His own ignorance and arrogance got himself kicked out.


----------



## Edward (Sep 14, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> He quit of his own will because idiots on youtube pretty much trolled him out of being interested. He really wanted to do it but couldn't take the crap from the viewers.



His own ignorance and arrogance got himself kicked out.[/QUOTE]

Please explain...


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Sep 14, 2010)

Edward said:


> ~Phoenix Death~ said:
> 
> 
> > He quit of his own will because idiots on youtube pretty much trolled him out of being interested. He really wanted to do it but couldn't take the crap from the viewers.
> ...



Please explain...[/QUOTE]



Morten on FAC channel said:


> @lookoutforKURT Dayan GuHong. Thanks for the ignorant comment.





Youtube person said:


> @fiveawesomecubers ****tard you got mad at him for that? ur not awsome.





Morten on FAC said:


> @sebucwerd I cannot see the anger in my comment. Anyway, if I see another comment like that, I'll block you. K?


Such positiviness.
He didn't put the type of cube in the description either.

Now even so, I DO appreciate and like that Morten apologized for his arrogance. Really. Like Ranzha said it takes great major freaking balls (so to speak) to apologize instead of hiding in the corner until the entire thing blows over.

I realize that making at LEAST a video once a week is difficult. Look at me. I even made a thread. But it'd be nice to at least see some progress with the FAC instead of adding members. It'd be nice to have a member (maybe this new member may do it) who at least does make a video at least once a month. Someone like Cameron, Weston, or even Bademephisto.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Sep 14, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> He quit of his own will because idiots on youtube pretty much trolled him out of being interested. He really wanted to do it but couldn't take the crap from the viewers.



His own ignorance and arrogance got himself kicked out.[/QUOTE]

Are you intentionally stupid?
Chris Bird just said that


> He quit of his own will


how did he get 'kicked out'?

And aside from that nitpick please explain.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Sep 14, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> I realize that making at LEAST a video once a week is difficult. Look at me. I even made a thread. But it'd be nice to at least see some progress with the FAC instead of adding members. It'd be nice to have a member (maybe this new member may do it) who at least does make a video at least once a month. Someone like Cameron, Weston, or even Bademephisto.



I don't think BadMephisto would be reliable enough to post weekly vlogs/tutorials. But I see where you are coming from.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Sep 14, 2010)

jms_gears1 said:


> ~Phoenix Death~ said:
> 
> 
> > He quit of his own will because idiots on youtube pretty much trolled him out of being interested. He really wanted to do it but couldn't take the crap from the viewers.
> ...



Are you intentionally stupid?
Chris Bird just said that


> He quit of his own will


how did he get 'kicked out'?

And aside from that nitpick please explain.[/QUOTE]

I realize he did quit from his own free will. Duh. But his own ignorance and whatnot is what attracted trolls. But if he had, oh idk, better manners and less ignorance, I can kinda gurantee (sp) that he'd be liked more.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 14, 2010)

Cameron is the biggest, and fastest noob I know. I can say that because he agrees with me.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Sep 14, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> Cameron is the biggest, and fastest noob I know. I can say that because he agrees with me.



So do I.
...What, I didn't say +1.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 14, 2010)

He also wouldn't make much of a 5Ac either.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Sep 14, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> jms_gears1 said:
> 
> 
> > ~Phoenix Death~ said:
> ...



I realize he did quit from his own free will. Duh. But his own ignorance and whatnot is what attracted trolls. But if he had, oh idk, better manners and less ignorance, I can kinda gurantee (sp) that he'd be liked more.[/QUOTE]
How was he ignorant?
He also said, 'yea i have an arrogance problem, im working on it.'
At this point your just an ass.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Sep 14, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> He also wouldn't make much of a 5Ac either.



Yeah good point. But it'd be nice to see him as a Saturday guest, which, yeah, is a difference.


jms gears1 said:


> How was he ignorant?
> He also said, 'yea i have an arrogance problem, im working on it.'
> At this point your just an ass.



He was ignorant if you saw his official solve video on FAC.
Second line: Dude, I just said I acknowledge and appreciate he apologized. Get over it.


----------



## IamWEB (Sep 14, 2010)

Morten was attacked from the very start of his time as a 5AC member. He didn't deserve the hate he got at all.
btw arrogance =/= ignorance


----------

